# Erfahrung mit Booten von Xpress oder Alweld



## MOORLA (9. September 2015)

Schönen guten Morgen zusammen,

da ich mich über kurz oder lang bootstechnisch vergrößern möchte hab ich mal ein bissl bei Facebook rumgestöbert und dabei bin ich auf die beiden o.g. Boots-Marken gestoßen. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit diesen Booten? Wer hat eventuell sogar schonmal eins um-/aufgebaut? Der deutsche Vertrieb läuft wohl über die "Instinct Bassboat GmbH".

Ich möchte gern ein Boot zwischen 460-490cm Länge und zwischen 170-200m Breite haben. Betrieben wird das Teil überwiegen mit einem Emotor.

Das ganze soll im Rahmen eines "Low-Budget-Umbaus" erfolgen, denn ich möchte kein allzu teures Projekt daraus machen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bei den Xpress Booten hab ich mir die "Jon-Serie" angeschaut. Bei Alweld bin ich mir noch ein bissl unschlüssig.

Über eine rege Diskussion, welches Boot ihr nehmen würdet und warum würde ich mich wirklich freuen.

LG Alex


----------



## f4mousstrs (9. September 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Booten von Xpress oder Alweld*

Hallo Alex 
Bitte um einen Link mit evtl. Preisen usw.
Von beiden Herstellern noch nie gehört. Sind wohl Amerikanische Boote.
Mfg Erwin


----------



## tomsen83 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Booten von Xpress oder Alweld*

http://www.instinctbassboat.de/

Kommen im Wallerforum sehr gut weg und gibt auch einige Videos zu den Booten. Allerdings eher die großen Bassboats. Musses denn Alu sein? Ansonsten kann ich dir die K-Maxxi Boote empfehlen. Hab selber eins und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MOORLA (9. September 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Booten von Xpress oder Alweld*

Hallo Erwin,
 danke für deine schnelle Reaktion. So ging es mir auch, da ich auf der Suche war nach etwas, was nicht gerade so namenhaft ist, dass die unverschämt teuer sind... ich glaube du kannst erahnen von welchen Marken ich z.B. spreche.

 Ich wusste nicht, ob ich hier einen Link reinstellen darf, deshalb hatte ich es gelassen. Hier dann jetzt aber mal der Link vom "Deutschland-Vertrieb". Die haben mehrere Marken im Programm, aber auf die beiden genannten habe ich es abgesehen.

http://www.instinctbassboat.de/brands/

 LG Alex


----------



## MOORLA (9. September 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Booten von Xpress oder Alweld*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> http://www.instinctbassboat.de/
> 
> Kommen im Wallerforum sehr gut weg und gibt auch einige Videos zu den Booten. Allerdings eher die großen Bassboats. Musses denn Alu sein? Ansonsten kann ich dir die K-Maxxi Boote empfehlen. Hab selber eins und bin sehr zufrieden.



Hey Tomsen,

ja, dass mit den Waller-Kollegen habe ich auch irgendwo gelesen/gehört, daher bin ich drauf aufmerksam geworden. Mir geht's halt speziell um die Kipp-Stabilität, denn ich bin nicht gerade ein zartes Rehlein :-D

Ich hätte schon gerne Alu  ... denn das ist definitiv stabiler als GFK und Alu ist leichter ;-)


----------



## tomsen83 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Booten von Xpress oder Alweld*

Grundsätzlich: 
Kippstabilität ist bei der Rumpfform kein Problem. Wie gesagt, ich fahr nen K-Maxxi in 4,60m x 1,65m und wir haben schon zu fünft auf einer Seite auf dem rand gesessen. Kein Ding. Nen Kumpel hat sich das Orca geholt, welches 10cm schmaler ist. Das macht schon ne Menge aus. Er musste dies aber auf Grund der Breite seines Standes tun. Dafür is das GFK beim Orca dicker.

Mit nem vernünftigen E-Motor bist du auch gut unterwegs. Ich hatte ganz am Anfan nen luftgekühlten 5PS Yamaha (die lauten und kräftigen :q) an meinem Kahn und hab damit (gps-gemessen) alleine 18km/h geschafft. Mein Bekannter hat am Orca nen 40PS dran...da hat man schon Respekt und kann sogar Wakeboarden...

Welches Revier soll´s denn sein? Das Problem bei alll diesen Booten ist nämlich, dass die Bordwand extrem niedrig ist. Das führt dazu, dass du bei Welle und Gegenwind teilweise viel Wasser nimmst. Auch ist es mir schon zweimal passiert, dass Wellen anderer Boote vorne rüber sind (kurze steile Wellen und du hast verloren! Zwei-drei schaffst du, die nächste geht rein)


----------



## MOORLA (9. September 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Booten von Xpress oder Alweld*

Mein Revier werden "nur" die innerdeutschen Stauseen sein (Diemelsee, Möhnesee, Edersee, usw.). Mein Hausgewässer ist ein 120ha Baggersee (wo ich meistens unterwegs bin).

Das mit der Stabilität hört sich schonmal SEHR gut an. Genau so etwas brauche ich :-D

 Ich hatte mich da mal vor einiger Zeit mit einem Bekannten unterhalten, der öfters nach Spanien in die hiesigen Waller-Camps fährt... die haben ihm nicht gar so gute Sachen von den GFK-Booten berichtet... da ist die Langlebigkeit von Alu schon besser. Ich denke nicht, dass ich mir in meinem Leben noch sooo viele Boote zulegen werde


----------



## tomsen83 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Booten von Xpress oder Alweld*

Mein Revier sind die Havel(seen) in und um Potsdam. Da du ja relativ große Stauseen hast, kann sich dort bestimmt bei richtigen Bedingungen relativ schnell ne gute Welle aufbauen, oder? 
Ich rede hier wirklich von max. 50cm Wellenhöhe. Wenn die kurz kommen, machts keinen Spaß mehr. Dein Vorteil ist natürlich, dass du nicht mit Wellen von anderen Bootenr rechnen musst, da nur E-Motor gestattet ist. Die sind fieser:q

Ich geb zu, dass mir noch keine natürliche Welle ins Boot gekommen ist, aber die Menge an Wasser die dir bei Gegenwind ins Gesicht geweht wird, ist schon ordentlich.

PS: ich würd´s trotzdem jederzeit wieder kaufen!


----------



## MOORLA (9. September 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Booten von Xpress oder Alweld*

Ist ja auch dein gutes Recht ;-)

 Also an den Seen, wo ich meistens unterwegs bin kommt kaum Welle auf. Wenn es mir zu arg windig/schattig ist macht das eh kaum Bock :-D

 Ich hab mir mal ein paar Videos angeschaut (speziell von den Xpress) ... die kommen mit nem Verbrenner schon echt auf ordentliche Geschwindigkeiten und lassen sich wohl aufgrund des geringen Gewichtes auch super mit nem Emotor antreiben... genau soetwas suche ich. Du hast das schon richtig gesagt... bei mir sind eh nur Emtoren erlaubt ;-)


----------



## tomsen83 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Booten von Xpress oder Alweld*

Achso, eins noch: Ich denke dass du trailern willst, daher drauf achten, dass die Rumpfformen bestimmte Trailer benötigen. 0815 geht da nicht....Am besten gleich mitkaufen wenn benötigt und Rabatt raushandeln. Sollte bei Xpress durchaus ordentlich drin sein, da die sich erst auf dem Markt positionieren müssen.


----------



## Stoney0066 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Booten von Xpress oder Alweld*

Wenn du n K-Maxxi willst und auch am Edersee unterwegs bist, meld dich mal bei Dimitri Schill. Er ist dort Guide und verteibt die K-Maxxis auch. Baut sie bei Bedarf auch um. Sagst ihm nen Gruß von mir. (Sebastian Steinmeier)

Ich hatte schon fast ein K-Maxxi (Bzw. das HY 5.0, ist eigentlich Baugleich, nur anders ausgestattet, 5,00 x 1,70 m) gekauft, hab mich nur dagegen entschieden weil der Verkäufer abgesprungen ist und ich im Nachhinein eh ein Boot mit höherem Freibord hier für den Rhein brauche. So wie Thomas schon schreibt, die Boote sind mega Kippstabil, glaub da gibts nix besseres in der Größenklasse. Auch preislich sehr attraktiv. 
Bin das HY mal mit 20 PS gefahren, das ist ca. 40 kmh gerannt, das schaff ich mit meinem V-Rumpf mit 30 PS!

Wenn dus noch breiter haben willst, das K-Maxxi gibt es auch in 5,70 x 2,10, das ist allerdings auch deutlich teurer... Der Dimitri hat das große, das kannst du dir bei Ihm bestimmt mal anschauen gehen.


----------



## MOORLA (10. September 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Booten von Xpress oder Alweld*

Danke für die Info/ das Angebot. Aber wenn es ein neues wird, dann möchte ich ein Alu-Boot haben.


----------



## Stoney0066 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Booten von Xpress oder Alweld*

Alles klar, dann sind die K-Maxxis wohl raus...


----------



## f4mousstrs (10. September 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Booten von Xpress oder Alweld*

Was willst du Preislich für das Boot ohne Umbau usw. ausgeben?
Wie Groß soll es sein?
Lg


----------



## MOORLA (10. September 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Booten von Xpress oder Alweld*

Mindestens 450 lang und 170breit.
 7k.


----------



## zorra (10. September 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Booten von Xpress oder Alweld*



MOORLA schrieb:


> Danke für die Info/ das Angebot. Aber wenn es ein neues wird, dann möchte ich ein Alu-Boot haben.


 ....wenn Du nicht weit von NL wohnst da schau mal hier....die sind neu und gebraucht billiger wie in D-Land...es gibt sie geschweisst von Den Holländern und geniete von den Amis.....www.Marktplaats.nl..Watersport-Boten...dann runter auf Visboten...und dann auf Aluminum 
gr.zorra


----------



## f4mousstrs (10. September 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Booten von Xpress oder Alweld*

7k mit umbau oder???
Was stellst du dir Preislich ohne Umbau vor?
Also was hast du für das "Nackte" Boot geplant?
Lg Erwin


----------



## Skorpio (11. September 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Booten von Xpress oder Alweld*

Die Xpress Boote sind absolut top #6

 Total variabel und anpassbar für alle Eventualitäten, super stabil. Fahr einmal Probe und dann merkt man sehr schnell das wenig vergleichbares auf dem Markt ist...

 MfG


----------

